# Pigs pork butt direct on the ECB



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 17, 2005)

12.8 ponder done last February in a little over 12 hours. Sure doesn't take 23 hours, Well only if you want it to.


----------



## Finney (Sep 17, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> 12.8 ponder done last February in a little over 12 hours. Sure doesn't take 23 hours, Well only if you want it to.



I'm glad I enlarged that picture before I started to New York... I thought some alien had replaced you Pigs.    Until I saw that there wasn't a water pan in that ECB.  #-o   Crisis averted.  8-[


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 17, 2005)

Water pan? We don't need no stinking water pan!  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Water pan? We don't need no stinking water pan!  :grin:



Yeah that would be untraditional!  :taunt: 

Pig's I gotta question for ya.  What do you do about the ash buildup on the meat from the drippings dropping on the charcoal?  When I do roadside chicken on the WSM with no water pan  I get a crap load of ash.  And what temp do you cook your butts to get them done at an hour per pound?  I know you don't use therms, but approximately what temp?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Yeah, Pigs, Enquiring minds want to know.  I've had such good luck with cooking chicken on the WSM without a pan, I'd like to do more cooking that way.  Now I haven't noticed ash on the chicken.
> 
> Smokintraditionaly



Well the RSC involves alot of basting, that is a huge contributor to the ash.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3cnudabn]
> 
> Well the RSC involves alot of basting, that is a huge contributor to the ash.


Kingsford, That's your problem DA. I do mine on the grill and don't have no stinking ash problem.  [-X[/quote:3cnudabn]

That's mighty fine English Grammar you're using there.  From the educated response you've posted, you aren't smart enough to know what ash is in the first place.  Go back to bed.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":yh8h5i8h][quote="Bryan S":yh8h5i8h][quote="Larry Wolfe":yh8h5i8h]
> 
> Well the RSC involves alot of basting, that is a huge contributor to the ash.


Kingsford, That's your problem DA. I do mine on the grill and don't have no stinking ash problem.  [-X[/quote:yh8h5i8h]

That's mighty fine English Grammar you're using there.  From the educated response you've posted, you aren't smart enough to know what ash is in the first place.  Go back to bed.[/quote:yh8h5i8h]
HUH?[/quote:yh8h5i8h]

See what I mean??  100% Dummy is what you are, Dummy I say, plain Dummy!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 17, 2005)

From my experience, Ash will rise just as hot air does when any fat hits the coals. Note I said hot air. Not heat. Heat does not rise unless there is air flow to the top. But now you say "There must be air flow to keep the fire going" Yes, You do. Believe it or not, a piece of cotton clothes line soaked in water will do the trick around the lid to help seal air in.That's using a ECB. Now you boy's using a WSM have a top vent and 3 bottom vents, Air in the bottom has to go up. Too much air in the bottom means ash will rise with the hot air trying to get out the top vent, Right? You peak and pull the top off air rushes in from the bottom to the top, It can't help but pull ash from the fire up to your food.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2005)

But that only happens on everyone else's pit's.  But not on Bryans.  He has a special pit that does not produce ash.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> From my experience, Ash will rise just as hot air does when any fat hits the coals. Note I said hot air. Not heat. Heat does not rise unless there is air flow to the top. But now you say "There must be air flow to keep the fire going" Yes, You do. Believe it or not, a piece of cotton clothes line soaked in water will do the trick around the lid to help seal air in.That's using a ECB. Now you boy's using a WSM have a top vent and 3 bottom vents, Air in the bottom has to go up. Too much air in the bottom means ash will rise with the hot air trying to get out the top vent, Right? You peak and pull the top off air rushes in from the bottom to the top, It can't help but pull ash from the fire up to your food.


I ain't buyin' that one..Nope, not me! I knows better... [-(  [-X


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 17, 2005)

c-mon guys! whats happen we have someone (no name plaese) calling people dummy an hoe lot of razzing going on an I'm not in at all yet. larry I can say this I done the RSC with no ash at all so you know it my be the fact that your cooking this on the wrong grill are somker.


just my 2 cents Missing Link.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> c-mon guys! whats happen we have someone (no name plaese) calling people dummy an hoe lot of razzing going on an I'm not in at all yet. larry I can say this I done the RSC with no ash at all so you know it my be the fact that your cooking this on the wrong grill are somker.
> 
> 
> just my 2 cents Missing Link.



Link you're right.  I think I'll try the George Foreman next time.  :winkie:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey guys, I speak Link.  I took it in college for a couple of years.

He said..


Come on guys!  What's happening?  Some people are calling others
dummy, and there's a whole lot of joshing going on, and I'm being left out!  Larry I did the roadside chicken and had no problem with ash.
Maybe it's because of the grill you used.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I speak Link.  I took it in college for a couple of years.
> 
> He said..
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao: That's pretty good, Cappy!  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 17, 2005)

alright I will work on it thanks. I fell a hoe lot better now.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2005)

Just having some fun ML!  Do you use charcoal or lump?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Just having some fun ML!  Do you use charcoal or lump?


Yeah, me too.    Sorry buddy.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 17, 2005)

I know i'm just playing just like everyone else.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 17, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Uhhhh, pigs....
> 
> What are you saying?  Do you cook with closed air vents?
> 
> ...



I don't know.  I'm still stunned to learn that Pigs is cooking on an ECB instead of a trench! :grin:

What happened to traditional BBQ?


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> From my experience, Ash will rise just as hot air does when any fat hits the coals. Note I said hot air. Not heat. Heat does not rise unless there is air flow to the top. But now you say "There must be air flow to keep the fire going" Yes, You do. Believe it or not, a piece of cotton clothes line soaked in water will do the trick around the lid to help seal air in.That's using a ECB. Now you boy's using a WSM have a top vent and 3 bottom vents, Air in the bottom has to go up. Too much air in the bottom means ash will rise with the hot air trying to get out the top vent, Right? You peak and pull the top off air rushes in from the bottom to the top, It can't help but pull ash from the fire up to your food.



Pigs
What is the distance from the coals to cooking grate? 
Hot air will rise cause that is what it does. Cooking direct with 18" to 21" from coals to grate I have never found ash to be a big problem and most of the fat vaporizes before hitting coals. Do you find the same?
Jim
PS I prefer using lump coals when cooking direct.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 17, 2005)

Ahhh Yes Jim That fat that sizzles and makes the perfume of barbecue is what it's all about. I never get ashes on my product. I go as low as 16 inches to 21 inches from the coals depending what is in the pit. I can see we are on the same page here!  =D>


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 17, 2005)

Top vent closed, Bottom vents 1/4 open. Pre heat your wood ( man this is going to get completed) Basic thing is dump a full chimney of lump, Add a couple pieces of pre heated wood and let it go. YMMV (Your mileage may vary)  Pre heating the wood will eliminate creosote.


----------



## Uncle Al (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi,
I've got two cents to spend here. I have a wsm and if I close the top vent. the fire tends to go out due to lack of convection. How's this configuration going to work ???


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 17, 2005)

Smokehouse, I've got a question for you.  You've got a WSM.  Why would you want to tinker with perfection?


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 17, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Smokehouse, I've got a question for you.  You've got a WSM.  Why would you want to tinker with perfection?



Because we are men, and that's what men do!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok, now I understand.  Have you tried the rottiserie option on the Weber grill? Now that makes great chicken! With the ring insert that comes with it, you can even smoke in it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 17, 2005)

I just smoke using with the ring on using indirect cooking (coals on the side), drip pan in the middle, with a little water, beer, or apple juice, or any combination thereof in the drip pan.  The ring gives the kettle some nice additional height for the smoke to circulate..  I've got two WSM's but I was experimenting with the kettle this winter.  Put some soaked wood chips over the coals and you got a smoker.  Nice thing is when the chicken is done, you can take the lid off and crisp it directly over the coals.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 18, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I've got two cents to spend here. I have a wsm and if I close the top vent. the fire tends to go out due to lack of convection. How's this configuration going to work ???



Al's right and you'll also get soot in your cooker and on your food and it will be inedible.  Pig's is cooking on a ECB which does not have a top vent and is configured differently than a WSM.  IMHO I would not recommend using the WSM for Pig's method, unless you leave the top vent 100% open.


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 18, 2005)

Larry
Your right, direct cooking is about fire size and taking the day to keep an eye on your food. I also would not use raw wood, this style of cooking the flavor print is the vaporized fat that flavors the pork. 

You want the grate high enough that as butt renders the fat is vaporized before it hits the coals. It's a great style of cooking but much different than most are doing here.

Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 18, 2005)

well I hate to admit it in a place where Pigs hangs around, but that's my goal.  As soon as I can afford it, I'm getting a pit that will let me cook whole hogs direct.  That's the flavor I grew up on, and it's my goal.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 18, 2005)

Smokehouse, was that lump or charcoal?


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> From my experience, Ash will rise just as hot air does when any fat hits the coals. Note I said hot air. Not heat. Heat does not rise unless there is air flow to the top. But now you say "There must be air flow to keep the fire going" Yes, You do. Believe it or not, a piece of cotton clothes line soaked in water will do the trick around the lid to help seal air in.That's using a ECB. Now you boy's using a WSM have a top vent and 3 bottom vents, Air in the bottom has to go up. Too much air in the bottom means ash will rise with the hot air trying to get out the top vent, Right? You peak and pull the top off air rushes in from the bottom to the top, It can't help but pull ash from the fire up to your food.



Heat is energy...  It is always moving.  Ususally UP.

I would say the primary reason you don't have a large ash problem is that you don't use Kingsford.  Even if you get ash from lump (of wood cooked to coals) it is much finer ash and doesn't contain all that filler crap in Kingsford.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry dude, I obviously didn't see your post.  If you want the credit, it's yours.  




			
				Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Guys, I have cooked roadside over Kingsford and two other direct chicken cooks over Kingsford  without an ash problem.  The charcoal is 2 feet below the grate -- I just haven't seen this problem.  I used some lump this weekend trying to follow Bill's advice.



Well I've done RSC about four times now and I've had alot of ash every single time.  I guess you're using the ashless Kingsford, cause the Kingsford I'm using produces ash.  Gotta question for you SH, when you baste the RSC are you placing the lid back onto the cooker?  I baste and put the lid back on, when I'm ready to baste again and take the lid off the chicken has alot of ash.  No big deal, basting gets rid of it.  So if you aren't replacing the lid everytime you baste then that would explain why you don't get ash.  Or are you saying you do the chicken the same way as I've stated above and you're not getting ash?  If so I find that hard to believe if we're doing it the same way, using Kingsford and I get ash and you don't?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 19, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well I hate to admit it in a place where Pigs hangs around, but that's my goal.  As soon as I can afford it, I'm getting a pit that will let me cook whole hogs direct.  That's the flavor I grew up on, and it's my goal.


 I have a old whole hog cooker, Needs some TLC and a paint job. Takes a 1 7/8 ball to tow. $300.00 bucks takes it away. I can post pics if any one is interested.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 19, 2005)

Is it 300 bucks delivered?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 19, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Is it 300 bucks delivered?


 Come and get it. What ya want for $300.00 ? Its solid and in very good shape. Just looks ugly from needing a paint job.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1c67xyh3]Is it 300 bucks delivered?


 Come and get it. What ya want for $300.00 ? Its solid and in very good shape. *Just looks ugly from needing a paint job*.[/quote:1c67xyh3]

Cappy's in the same shape!


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3aomwruw][quote="Captain Morgan":3aomwruw]Is it 300 bucks delivered?


 Come and get it. What ya want for $300.00 ? Its solid and in very good shape. *Just looks ugly from needing a paint job*.[/quote:3aomwruw]

Cappy's in the same shape![/quote:3aomwruw]

He only goes out at night.
And in makeup.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 19, 2005)

:-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's the difference!! I mop alot and often.  The steam from the marinade really makes the neighborhood smell good!!


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Introducing Sir Mopalot!
> 
> :winkie:
> 
> Smokenmop


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Introducing Sir Mopalot!
> 
> :winkie:
> 
> Smokenmop



 :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry: 

 =D>  =D>  =D> =D>


----------

